
Cost of a Join - ScottWRobinson
https://www.brianlikespostgres.com/cost-of-a-join.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17762067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17762067)

190+ points, 69+ comments

